
Demography Is Rewriting Our Economic Destiny - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-12-04/demography-is-rewriting-our-economic-destiny
======
jseliger
This could be effectively read in tandem with Bryan Caplan's book _Selfish
Reasons to Have More Kids_ : [http://www.amazon.com/Selfish-Reasons-Have-More-
Kids/dp/0465...](http://www.amazon.com/Selfish-Reasons-Have-More-
Kids/dp/046501867X)

